# Wow!



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Goodness I havent been able to get on here for about 3 days! And looking at the fact that no one else has posted I'm guessing no one else has been able to either.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope me neither, last time I was able to get on was Monday.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I think I've been having withdrawl symptoms!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Funny you should say that Ian I felt quite lost and alone with out it, thats sad isnt it and I dont mean crying sad either!


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

yup me too but not only this one a ferret forum I play with has been the same also, different server though which makes it weird.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry peeps, again its the best we can get on a free host.


----------

